# Bsnl Dataone Modem Help



## saiaspire (May 15, 2006)

Hi guys,

I use Dataone and i have a Type I modem from BSNL.( Huwaein SMARTAX MT800)

If i start my modem, it automatically connects to the internet.

I dont want this to happen, instead i want to connect to the internet only when i want, jus like dial-up where i have to enter my userid and pass and then click dial.

One of my friends told i can do this using PPOE dialer. PLs Help.

-Sai


----------



## yrana2002 (May 18, 2006)

There are a few steps to follow here:

1. Type *192.168.1.1*  in address bar of your browser.

2. Type admin in both username & password(default)

3. In the page that opens, click WAN Settings on the left column

4. Select *RFC2684Bridged* in the WAN type and then choose *Pure Bridged*

5. Click on Apply and Restart the modem when prompted

Now, 
i)Go to  *Start>control panel>Network connection>create new connection.*

ii). Choose the following options step-by step:
connect to the internet
setup my connection manually
connect using a broadband that requires a username and password
ISP name(anything)
username(your ID)
password(your password)

iii)After completing, select *LAN->Properties->internet protocol(TCP/IP)->Properties*.
Then select obtain IP address automatically and obtain DNS server automatically.

Now, when you want to use the broadband, just dial in with your ID & pass just like you did with the dialup.

Hope it helps...

*Savvy *


----------



## Nitin_Tyagi (May 20, 2006)

I would tell you two simple things 
*1.)* Go to control panel--> Network connections--> select the connection u use-->right click-->Disable 
Now whenever you want to connect right click and enable it and when u dont want right click and disable it. If you want to acess it from the desktop right click and send to desktop. do the same here.
*OR*
*2.)* Create a hardware Profile
*(a.)* Go to Control Panel--> System -->Hardware Tab --> Hardware Profiles
Here under available hardware profiles select the profile listed and click on "Copy" Now the first profile would be the default. then click ok and reboot.
*(b.)* When window boots select the profile in which you want to keep the connection disabled. Then go back to Control Panel--> System -->Hardware Tab --> Device manager and here right click on the device you use for the connection (It would be the Lan card or the USB controller) and select "properties" Change the device usage option to "do not use this device in the current profile" Now whenever you boot using this profile your computer would not connect to the internet.

[If you want that the computer doesnt ask you to select a profile unless u want to then in step a. before clicking ok In the hardware profiles selection Choose the second option and enter the value 0 sec you will have to press space bar during boot for the computer to give you the profile selection option then ]


----------

